

Linux Kodachi the Free Secure Operating System - eeds
https://www.digi77.com/linux-kodachi/

======
oliwarner
Buried in the notes: ".. in order to maintain the monthly cost of our VPN
servers we utilize small portion of CPU resources (less than 1%) for LTC on
any computer that runs Kodachi."

And the root account is enabled (with a publicly known password). Yay.

And it suggests using Daemon Tools (a virtual ISO drive) to burn it to a DVD.
I'll admit it's been a very long time since I used DT but it still looks like
it's just a virtual optical drive.

I honestly can't speak for their motives but this looks like amateur stuff. I
personally wouldn't touch this with a 10 foot bargepole. Pick a major
distribution, not a toy with dodgy stuff running on it.

~~~
eeds
Thank you I hope one day you will try and like it :)

